# [Solved]Gitweb and lighttpd problems

## rgk

Hi, I use lighttpd for my webserver and just started using git, I have a Git repo working and its in /var/git/MGE (MGE being the project)

i emerge'd gitweb, looked at the quick readme http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/www-apps/gitweb/files/README.gentoo?view=markup and did what it said besides add the .html files

it says 403 - Forbidden when i got to gitweb.cgi

i tried following this but no luck - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-455380-highlight-cgi+lighttpd.html

any ideas what i should do? whats wrong?

----------

## rgk

this was solved with editing mod_cgi.conf and commiting out everything that forced all scripts to be in /cgi-bin/

----------

